# Tausche Gamecard gegen kreditkartenzahlung



## Snood1988 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich weiß das das ganze komisch klingt. Aber in meiner verzweiflung viel mir nichts anderes ein :-/
Ich suche Jemand der mir meinen WOW account reaktivieren würde ( aufgrund einer rücklastschrift ) mir die rücklastschrift ausgleicht und mir nen monat bucht! Also 2x 12,99 Euro
Derjenige bekommt dafür den Code meiner 60 Tage Gamecard ( die ich durch die accountsperre nicht einlösen kann ). Hierbei handelt es sich keinesfalls um einen Fake. 
Ich möchte das ganze auch gerne Telefonisch machen da das ganze für beide seiten wohl sicherer ist. 

Ich weiß das das mein erster Thread is und ich erst gerade angemeldet worden bin. Da aber wochenende ist und keiner mit kreditkarte bei mir in der familie ist und ich gerne zocken würde bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.
Sämtliche Daten werden natürlich vertraulich behandelt. 

Bitte irgendwelche sinnlosen kommentare sparen da es sich nicht um einen Fake handelt. 
Bei interesse bitte melden 

mfg


----------



## Dark_Lady (26. Oktober 2012)

ähm - einmal Telefonsupport anrufen zwecks Lastschrift wieder freischalten ist einfacher und vor allem sicherer...


----------



## Snood1988 (26. Oktober 2012)

Leider nicht möglich :-/
Hab 3 mal angerufen, 2 tickets geschrieben. Selbst meine Gamecard kann nicht genutzt werden um den offenen Posten zu tilgen. Einzige möglichkeit laut blizzard Kredikarte ( hab weder ich noch meine eltern ) Giro Pay ( ebenfalls nicht vorhanden ) bzw. T-Online zahlung ( o2 kunde -.- ). Ich hab alles erdenkliche probiert :-/ deshalb is das ja miene einzige möglichkeit im moment


----------



## Snood1988 (26. Oktober 2012)

Muss dazu sagen hattte letztes jahr das ganze schonmal wieder freischalten lasse. Is wohl pro account nur 1 mal möglich


----------



## Dark_Lady (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich hier schon von Usern gelesen habe, die es mehrmals freigeschaltet bekommen haben...

Ansonsten - es gibt auch Prepaid-Kreditkarten... Oder Giro-pay bei deiner Bank freischalten lassen.


----------



## Snood1988 (26. Oktober 2012)

Info heute von 3 Mitarbeitern die ich heute am Telefon hatte war das es nicht mehr möglich ist.
Dann werd ichs mal über die Prepaid kreditkarte probieren


----------

